# Turn off nav/radio with door open



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am guessing this has been posted before but I didn't find it in a search so I thought I might as well post it just in case.

I am always annoyed by having to press the start button a second time to turn off the radio after turning off the engine. If you set this to active, the radio/nav unit will turn off after opening the door.

CAS - 3000 TC, 10 - TC_LOGIC_KLR_OFF_DOOR - *set to aktiv*


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> I am guessing this has been posted before but I didn't find it in a search so I thought I might as well post it just in case.
> 
> I am always annoyed by having to press the start button a second time to turn off the radio after turning off the engine. If you set this to active, the radio/nav unit will turn off after opening the door.
> 
> CAS - 3000 TC, 10 - TC_LOGIC_KLR_OFF_DOOR - *set to aktiv*


@djsaad1,

Very interesting find 

JEG23


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

+1


----------



## clausx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

...:thumbup:


----------



## evilmonkey (Nov 29, 2012)

very awesome, worked on my 2013 550i


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

nice find :thumbup::thumbup:

and on my F20, it's FEM_BODY / 3020 TcMaster, 5C / TCM_LOGIC_R_OFF_DOOR


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

This is one of the best codes found for sure! Great job..


----------



## bizness4you (Jan 13, 2013)

Great Find++:thumbup:


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

:thumbup: Great find!

Now if we could only find the code to enable the "prolonged press of the start/stop button to turn off" like in my old E90 for those die hards who like everything to stay the same...


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharbotcom said:


> :thumbup: Great find!
> 
> Now if we could only find the code to enable the "prolonged press of the start/stop button to turn off" like in my old E90 for those die hards who like everything to stay the same...


I haven't looked for that, but I know there is a code for a prolonged press to start the car without having to press the brake, so it might be possible.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> I haven't looked for that, but _I know there is a code for a prolonged press to start the car_ without having to press the brake, so it might be possible.


What is this code&#8230; for prolonged press to start car without brake pedal push.

Would you mind sharing, please?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

gspannu said:


> What is this code***8230; for prolonged press to start car without brake pedal push.
> 
> Would you mind sharing, please?


I am traveling right now so I don't have it with me. But it's in the same place in CAS - 3000 TC.

It says something like brake on start, you will see it, it is pretty obvious. Just set it to nicht active.

I don't remember if you have to press the button once and then a prolonged press or if you can just do a prolonged press from the start. But I know for sure that at the very least the second press has to be prolonged.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> I am traveling right now so I don't have it with me. But it's in the same place in CAS - 3000 TC.
> 
> It says something like brake on start, you will see it, it is pretty obvious. Just set it to nicht active.
> 
> I don't remember if you have to press the button once and then a prolonged press or if you can just do a prolonged press from the start. But I know for sure that at the very least the second press has to be prolonged.


Thanks&#8230; I'll try and find it tonight and then post it here.

In case, I can't locate this; may I request you to post the coding when you get the chance to look at it. No rush.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> I am traveling right now so I don't have it with me. But it's in the same place in CAS - 3000 TC.
> 
> It says something like brake on start, you will see it, it is pretty obvious. Just set it to nicht active.
> 
> I don't remember if you have to press the button once and then a prolonged press or if you can just do a prolonged press from the start. But I know for sure that at the very least the second press has to be prolonged.


Found it&#8230;. and it works.

Code:
CAS -> 3000 TC -> TC_STARTLOCK_BRAKE
Set to aktiv and the car is able to start without the brake pedal.

The best part is &#8230;. "No long Press or double press or anything special". The starter button works as normal and the car starts without brake pedal push.

Thank you...


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

gspannu said:


> Found it&#8230;. and it works.
> 
> Code:
> CAS -> 3000 TC -> TC_STARTLOCK_BRAKE
> ...


Great to hear, I must of had driver readyness on as well, must have been why I had to do a long press.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

gspannu said:


> Found it&#8230;. and it works.
> 
> Code:
> CAS -> 3000 TC -> TC_STARTLOCK_BRAKE
> ...


nice find! thanks :thumbup:


----------



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> I am guessing this has been posted before but I didn't find it in a search so I thought I might as well post it just in case.
> 
> I am always annoyed by having to press the start button a second time to turn off the radio after turning off the engine. If you set this to active, the radio/nav unit will turn off after opening the door.
> 
> CAS - 3000 TC, 10 - TC_LOGIC_KLR_OFF_DOOR - *set to aktiv*


Nice find thank you


----------



## Mockingbird (Jan 13, 2013)

gspannu said:


> Found it&#8230;. and it works.
> 
> Code:
> CAS -> 3000 TC -> TC_STARTLOCK_BRAKE
> ...


This is a good one but I would be worried about the safety. If you have kids they can start the car without pressing break.... Don't know if I want this but it's a good finding.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

and it's FEM_BODY / 3020 TcMaster, 5C / TCM_STARTLOCK_BRAKE on F20/F30
need to press engine start/stop button to make ignition on, and hold and press the button again until engine start.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

simonchs said:


> and it's FEM_BODY / 3020 TcMaster, 5C / TCM_STARTLOCK_BRAKE on F20/F30
> need to press engine start/stop button to make ignition on, and hold and press the button again until engine start.


If you turn off "driver readiness" - it will not require 2 presses...


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

gspannu said:


> If you turn off "driver readiness" - it will not require 2 presses...


hmm..by coding or iDrive option? sorry for my foolish


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

simonchs said:


> hmm..by coding or iDrive option? sorry for my foolish


All through coding&#8230;.

{There is no such thing as a foolish question - he who thinks knows all is the foolish one !}


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> Found it&#8230;. and it works.
> 
> Code:
> CAS -> 3000 TC -> TC_STARTLOCK_BRAKE
> ...


You mean nicht_aktiv I think.


----------



## Telefax (Nov 14, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> If you set this to active, the radio/nav unit will turn off after opening the door. CAS - 3000 TC, 10 - TC_LOGIC_KLR_OFF_DOOR - *set to aktiv*


Any door or just the driver's?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Telefax said:


> Any door or just the driver's?


Just the drivers door, and the engine needs to be off.


----------



## oneon3putts (Nov 10, 2006)

djsaad1 said:


> CAS - 3000 TC, 10 - TC_LOGIC_KLR_OFF_DOOR - *set to aktiv*


Coded this on a 13 F10 11/12 build and it works :thumbup:. Thanks!


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

It's not too dangerous because they still have to press the brake in order to get the car in gear. Also the button has to be held for a couple of seconds in order to start the car.



Mockingbird said:


> This is a good one but I would be worried about the safety. If you have kids they can start the car without pressing break.... Don't know if I want this but it's a good finding.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

gspannu said:


> All through coding&#8230;.
> 
> {There is no such thing as a foolish question - he who thinks knows all is the foolish one !}


just read another thread and know what does "driver readiness" mean now


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

simonchs said:


> just read another thread and know what does "driver readiness" mean now


Could you please post the link of this thread describing 'driver readiness' ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> Could you please post the link of this thread describing 'driver readiness' ?


MY assumption is it is this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=676000


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> MY assumption is it is this thread:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=676000


Thanks...


----------



## bizness4you (Jan 13, 2013)

I am having a problem with this code. I had it on my 11 550i and worked no problem. I just got a 13 m5 and tried it, and didnt work. Does anyone have a idea? All the other codes work perfect. And this by far is one of my favorites.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

bizness4you said:


> I am having a problem with this code. I had it on my 11 550i and worked no problem. I just got a 13 m5 and tried it, and didnt work. Does anyone have a idea? All the other codes work perfect. And this by far is one of my favorites.


That's odd it has worked on an f06, f12, and 550 2013's. I wonder why it wouldn't work on an m5.


----------



## bizness4you (Jan 13, 2013)

CAS -> 3000 TC -> TC_STARTLOCK_BRAKESet to aktiv and the car is able to start without the brake pedal.The best part is ***8230;. "No long Press or double press or anything special". The starter button works as normal and the car starts without brake pedal push.


Do not try that on a M5. The car would not start


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

bizness4you said:


> Do not try that on a M5. The car would not start


Did you try holding down the start button for a few seconds? Some models require a long press.


----------



## bizness4you (Jan 13, 2013)

Tried it a few times like that. I think the settings are setup different since I dont have a park. I have to put the car in neutral and used the park brake.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah I am not sure with a manual, you might have to change TC_STARTLOCK_CLUTCH, but it seems like more of a hassle than just pressing the brake. Even with an automatic I think it's just easier to press the brake.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

bizness4you said:


> CAS -> 3000 TC -> TC_STARTLOCK_BRAKESet to aktiv and the car is able to start without the brake pedal.The best part is &#8230;.. "No long Press or double press or anything special". The starter button works as normal and the car starts without brake pedal push.
> 
> Do not try that on a M5. The car would not start


i need to try that i couldnt stand the double and long press the minute the car comes out of the dealer...if it ever will, i just started a lemon process :dunno:


----------



## User7007 (Apr 21, 2012)

djsaad1,

Follow up Question regarding the your Radio Coding Post...

If someone were to remain in the car and if I were to leave them the key, they could simply hit the "Start / Stop" Button and fire up the radio again while they wait correct?

Just wanted to know since I will be coding this tonight!

Thanks!


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

That's correct, also if you open the door before shutting off the engine, the radio will stay on after engine shut off


----------

